# ghost car?



## juhyunyu (May 11, 2009)

i just washed a set of my viper remotes and since then it has been locking or unlocking my car or even starting my car!!... and i even took the battery out of the remote that i washed which is the weird thing.. so if anyone could help me out that'd be great!!!!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You put your transmitter through the wash? You would need a new transmitter then, obviously.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I can get them for you , let me know what system you have, and for future, if there is something strange in the neighborhood, I have a number for you to call.


----------



## juhyunyu (May 11, 2009)

well yeah i have a spare. its not starting up anymore but that was weird.. ha.

and i'm thinking of selling mine anyways and getting a new system


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hard to sell a used alarm since their lifespan is sucky.


----------

